# Stuhl mit Schalensitz Design



## Merlin1909 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich möcht mich kurz vorstellen. Mein Name ist Stefan und komm aus dem schönen Bayern.

Ich hab seit vielen Jahren kein richtiges PC Spiel mehr gespielt. Letzte Woche bin ich aber wieder auf den Geschmack gegekommen. 

Hardware - passt
Software - passt soweit ganz gut.

Sitzgelegenheit - Gartenstuhl - passt also ned wirklich.

Ich hab vor einiger Zeit mal irgendwo im Internet (fragt mich bitte nicht wo) einen Bürostuhl gesehn, der Ähnlichkeit mit einem Schaltensitz hatte. Sowas würd mir sehr gut gefallen. Hat jemand von euch ne Ahnung, wo ich sowas her bekomm? Hat vielleicht jemand von euch sowas schon? Und, was würd den sowas kosten?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Necrobutcher (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich nehme an du meinst Auto-Schalensitze... Recaro macht die - leider zu teuer. Ich suche auch schon ne Weile nach sowas...


----------



## Doc_Evil (6. Oktober 2010)

5 Sekunden Google! 

paddock chair aprillia

RaceChairs office chairs

Und bei Ebay gibts ne Menge
Bürostuhl racing - Preisvergleich auf Twenga.de


----------



## Merlin1909 (6. Oktober 2010)

Die sehen richtig gut aus. Wobei Racechairs schon a bissal teuer ist  Ich glaub ich such mal weiter...


----------

